# Can a Hedgehog be trained to do tricks?



## MissMerv (Oct 25, 2008)

I will be getting a pet Hedgehog very soon and I was wondering if it's possible to train your pet hedgies to do anything neat?? Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sure it's much like any other animal, some can and some can't. I would think a hedgehog is definately not likely to be prone to wanting to learn "tricks", but I'm sure it can't hurt to try. I wouldn't get your hopes up though, most small animals are not very good at learning complicated things. Other then possibly teaching it to come when you call, I don't know of any other tricks a hedgie would be likely to perform.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine all are trained to poop :lol: 

But really:
Two of mine are litter trained... One wouldnt noramlly think that is a trick.. But when you have 6 hedgehogs its a pretty neat trick!

IMHO Hedgehogs are not animals for training. They are already cool enough! They dont need tricks!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

try to check youtube.com out they probably have hedgie doing tricks so you can learn.and i agrea with melissa they are cool already. and some do tricks and some dont.


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

You might have luck in encouraging a hedgehog to do something it likes to do naturally. For instance, if it likes to nudge a toy ball up a ramp and then watch it roll down, you might be able to get it to start playing this game on command.

Or at least you might get it to _look_ like it's playing on command, which will impress all your friends.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Train a hedgehog??? HAHAHAHA. Its more like they train you.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

it is possible. i think?


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Train a hedgehog??? HAHAHAHA. Its more like they train you.


Quoted for truth.

Lol, I'm happy with Pokey just responding to his name.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i love my hedgie she deosnt need tricks i like her just the way she is!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Train a hedgehog??? HAHAHAHA. Its more like they train you.


Yep, exactly. :lol:


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

the only thing my hedgie can do is poop and eat and play. lol not much of a trick :lol:


----------



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

your hedgehog responds to its name?? no way!! thats cool i dont think mine has any idea what his name is.
oh well he can poop, eat, and run for ten straight hours until we wake up and turn the light on on the poor guy,


----------



## PepperPokesdaddy (Jul 4, 2016)

I have taught my little lady to give kisses... Lol, but it definitely depends on the critter.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

This thread is from 2008. Please check dates before posting, since the only people from this thread that are still active are the mods! <3


----------



## GsMom (Mar 12, 2016)

Any animal can be trained, with patience, consistency, and positive reinforcement. In my experience, it's the humans are the most difficult part of the equation, by far.


----------



## Gldgood (Jan 24, 2016)

If you put your finger right in front of they're face the hedgehog will bump you're finger with their nose but this only works with friendly hedgehogs.


----------

